# Have you driven from St. Malo to Biarritz



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
I am looking for a bit of advice.

I am wondering whether it is possible to drive from St.Malo to Biarritz in one day. We arrive on the Brittany overnight ferry which means that we should be on the road for 8.00 am or thereabouts.
No problem with speed as we have a 2008 Chausson 2.4 Transit but have 3 boys to consider(will they get totally fed up).

On the map it looks possible but hands on experience could be different

Any advice or opinions would be most welcome

Thanks
Finyar


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes.

In a while we'll be going from St Malo to a bit short of Biarritz. Plan is to avoid a lie-in (we will have arrived in the evening on the fast cat), have a simple quick breakfast, and drive at moderate speeds, having at least an hour's break for lunch. Once there we intend to chill for at least a couple of days.

Dave


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Dave
According to the AA route planner it's a distance of 456 miles and will take approx 7hrs. The roads are pretty good all the way (Dual carriageway/Autoroute etc)
For me, even without kids, thats a good drive in a day and I wouldn't attempt it - but thats me, getting old I guess.
I shall be doing it t'other way round in August and stopping off somewhere on the Vendee
Regards
Deno


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We took 2 days to get down to La Rochelle and have two boys we travel no more than 3 hours a day due to "are we there yet". So stop over one night believe me its worth it!

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Unless it is an emergency I wouldn't want to. You will be tired, the children will be tired and you are supposed to be on holiday. To feel that you _ have_ to get from A to B is stressful in itself. Even if there are two of you sharing the driving it is still tiring. Much better to plan an overnight stop half way - and there are some lovely places along that coast.

How about Dune de Pyla(t) ? You can wake the children with a climb up the biggest dune in Europe before the crowds get there. There is a very good aire right on site:

SEE HERE 

G


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*st malo to biarritz*

456 in 7 hours thats averaging 65 miles per hour with out stopping. so 
a lot of the time you will be well up in the 80s. I should think again


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

We did Edinburgh to Pau (about an hour inland from Biarritz) in 22 hours, including time on the chunnel. But it was a hired merc sprinter and we were in a bit of a hurry!

I regularly do Dover (in motorhome) in about 9 hours including stops - it's 500 miles door to door. 

That's all very well if you are used to driving long distances on a regular basis, but it's easy to become tired, especially with the monotony of the motorway.

So, allow 10 hours and stop for lunch for an hour. Or take 2 days and chill...

David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I must confess once we struck camp with a caravan and awning after breakfast at Soustons (just north of Biarritz) and later the same day we were home in Basingstoke. Gospel truth. It maximised holiday time but I don't recommend doing similar :roll: 

Dave


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

HI All, 
Thanks for you many replies. I travel extensively in my own job so for me the distance would not be daunting, however a stop halfway down is in order with the boys.
As one post rightly points out we are on our holidays and really don't need to be in that much of a rush. 
Thanks for the suggestion about visiting the sand dune, good idea but one that we have done before, so will probably stop elsewhere.

Thanks again
Finyar


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`rush, take it easy and enjoy it. 

Mind after saying that we are doing 500 miles on wednesday, but drivinfg is shared. If we get tired we stop and have a sleep. Safety first.

Dave P


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I did Biaritz to Dunkirk in 12 hours, stopping just for fuel. I wouldn't reccommend it.


----------

